# San Diego & Arizona Railway and the Goat Canyon Trestle



## Rover (May 28, 2019)

Huell Howser took a trip to the Carrizo Gorge area in California on this episode of "California's Gold" to the "Impossible Railroad" completed by John Spreckels in 1919:


----------



## Rover (May 28, 2019)

Click and drag to explore the Carrizo Gorge Railway from the Goat Canyon Trestle SW to the railyard at Jacumba and NE to Dos Cabezas.

https://allaroundnevada.com/impossible-railroad/


----------



## Asher (May 28, 2019)

We all miss Huell Houser and you brought two great views into the So. California desert.


----------



## Barb Stout (May 28, 2019)

Rover said:


> Huell Howser took a trip to the Carrizo Gorge area in California on this episode of "California's Gold" to the "Impossible Railroad" completed by John Spreckels in 1919:



Thanks for sharing this; I love it. I wonder if anyone ever hikes on this old rail line.


----------



## Rover (Jun 5, 2019)

Barb Stout said:


> Thanks for sharing this; I love it. I wonder if anyone ever hikes on this old rail line.


Yes, there are many hiking videos on YouTube.

I found these videos made in 2012, where an EMD F7 A unit took some men and equipment in to clear some rocks.


----------

